# Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar



## gmarine (Apr 27, 2006)

Have owners been notified how the closing of the Dorado is going to affect the resort ?


----------



## Zac495 (May 1, 2006)

When we were there, it was almost a ghost town without the other resort. I thought that was the one that was already closed. Or are you saying that the hotel down the street is closing , too? 

The resort is nice, but I wouldn't go back since there's just nothing going on there now. And without a car, you're really stuck. Getting the shuttle would cost a fortune.

Pictures of the place are on my picture trail.


----------



## gmarine (May 1, 2006)

The Cerromar closed a year ago or so and now the Dorado down the street is also closing. The only restaurants left on the complex were at the Dorado and the beach was better there as well.

With the loss of all those guests I wonder how it will affect the swim up bar etc. Not a good thing for owners of the HDM.

I am curious what they have been told by management.


----------



## Larainerenee (May 3, 2006)

_From Hyatt regarding the closing:_

"Certainly, the closing of the Hyatt Dorado Beach Hotel is sad news for us all.  The ownership has not announced future plans for the Dorado and it will most likely be sometime before we hear any comments. 

The announcement was made public March 21.  Our executive committee immediately prepared a letter for the ownership and it was mailed within 24 hours because it was important that we relay as much information as possible. 

All 4 golf courses will remain open and active as will the Dorado and Plantation Clubhouses.  The trolleys will go away but we are working on some other form of transporation to move owners to the golf courses and clubhouses in the interim. 

Otherwise, the good news is the plan for the renovation of the already closed Cerromar to vacation ownership.  It has taken us longer than anyone anticipated to get to this point, and barring any unforeseen circumstances, we hope to be able to share all of our plans very soon.  We are in the process of testing the systems and physical plants to verify our pricing and hope to be under construction by the end of the year. 

Please know that we do appreciate your patience and will continue to provide as much information as possible, as soon as it is appropriate to announce. "


----------



## Island_Hopper (May 4, 2006)

Does anybody have any links to good pictures of these properties?  I really love Puerto Rico and I would definitely consider buying there.


----------



## SPARTANINPR (May 4, 2006)

www.hyatthaciendadelmar.hyatt.com


----------

